# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  #BAM #BeforeAndAfterMondays

## Billena

The Desire for Better Female Facial Framing (1229 grafts): Carlos K. Wesley, M.D. (NYC & LA) 



This 70-year-old female had previously undergone an FUT session with a different clinic. She wasn't satisfied with the outcome and sought a better framing of her face with fuller temporal recessions. She can be seen before and one year after her session with our team.   

Her hair follicles were incubated in autologous (her own) platelet rich plasma (PRP) throughout the duration of the procedure.  This, combined with an ATP-containing storage solution has been shown to enhance survival of transplanted hairs.

As with all of Dr. Wesleys patients, she was *NOT* required to shave her hair for the procedure.  As a result, this patient was able to return comfortably to work and social activities within approximately 7-10 days of his procedure.

The patient returned one year after her procedure and images of the patient can be seen below.

----------


## MarieEvo

Here are some pattern pictures of this patient  :Big Grin:

----------


## jedymark

Tutoring does not give anything. It is just the training that causes you to talk easily happy wheels

----------


## MarieEvo

Heres a picture of her donor area

----------


## samuelddarden

You have done a great job.

----------

